# EC90 Aero



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey Easton, I bought a set of NEW EC 90 off ebay. The seller has/had many sets of easton wheels to sell. This lead me to believe he buys direct from you guys in one form or another.
I got the wheels and had to true them right out of the box. Now the rear hub preload will not stay adjusted. I have to adjust the preload every ride(rear wheel only). I asked the seller about the true issue. He claimed this is the nature of carbon wheels. I'm not so sure I belive him, any thoughts? I have a total of 125 miles on them, I'm kind of disappointed.


----------



## coupon (Oct 14, 2009)

I was thinking of getting a set of EC90 Aero from ebay as well. Heard a lot of crazy things about the quality you are getting from the seller there. Can anyone comment on this or lead us to a more reliable online seller which can ship internationally?


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

tocoldmtn-
Please call the service center at 800-347-3901 x5177 they will set you up with a replacement preload adjuster which will solve this for you.


----------

